
Matt Mullenweg Tried to Get Me Fired - ssclafani
http://wpblogger.com/mullenweg-the-coward.php
======
dholowiski
Lesson: when you talk about work related stuff on a personal blog, and you're
an asshole, your employer will probably find out, and they won't be happy. No
disclaimer can prevent that.

~~~
getonit
Asshole is subjective, and unhappiness is not automatically justified by its
existence.

